# Any PnP for EH09 (Mesmerize) USCC?



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm just looking for a simple, non-themed/deodexed/whatever ROM thats a pre-rooted PnP 2.3.4 (or 2.3.5 for that matter, I don't think my Mesmerize qualifies for the update, haven't gone in to check though) whereas I can choose what I want on it, I've searched around but all the PnPs I've come across are for Froyo which I can't use, every time I've actually downgraded to it, I had no service at all, it was like I had my old iPod Touch instead of an actual phone.


----------



## Joe (Jul 24, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3788-rom9-21-11-stock-usc-eh09deodebcrtpuzzle-unlock-added-vzwemailapk/

Should be what you are looking for.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

the debloated one in Joe's link is better of course. that is as close to custom as you can get while still being on a stock gingerbread ROM. if you want to go a step further, check out JP's awesome sauce ROM in the team Heinz development section. it is a completely stable stock based custom ROM that i have been using exclusively for a while because it is fast and doesn't have any bugs. once you go custom and see how much better it is performance wise, you won't want to use stock anymore. just doing away with the touchwiz launcher makes the device run better, but these devs making stock based custom ROMs really do an excellent job at bringing new life into the Mesmerize with their magic. also, the problem you had with running a froyo ROM and not having any service i believe can be fixed by flashing a different radio. if you go into the development section, there is a stickied thread that has different radio files. to get service in the froyo ROM, you would need either the EH09 or EI20 radio(froyo comes with EE19 radio). so if you wanted to use that froyo pnp rom, this should fix the service issue with it


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you both for your quick responses, the main problem is that, for some reason, I haven't the slightest idea, my phone has been acting very, for lack of a better word, STUPID. I, after just turning it on, letting it go through its scanning process, etc. I open ann app/game, within 30 minutes,maybe 45, TOPS, it starts running extremely slow, then, within 10 minutes of the app running slow as hell, it starts going back to the loading page & reloading the app (as if I just started it from the app drawer) every 2 or 3 minutes, sometimes every 30 or so seconds,then, the worst part, after dealing with the constant reloads, it eventually just closes out of it & takes an additional 10 - 15 seconds just to load/show the app drawer & icons or the Home page (depends where I launch the app icon from) so, I guess I'm now looking for one that uses the LEAST amount of RAM possible, I don't know for sure if its a RAM problem to begin with but that is my one & only guess, I really don't know what else to think considering these are all app/games I've been running since the day I got the phone & its never done this before.
Can constant flashing of ROMs over & over again cause permanent damage to the system over long periods of time? I know nothing lasts forever, it is going to get old & stop functioning like it used to as time goes by but I just got it October 14th, 2011.
Anyways, I am going to give Joe's link a shot, lets hope this damn phone starts acting right, meaning not constantly reloading apps & games for no apparent reason & stops being so damn laggy!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

Xeno Templar said:


> Can constant flashing of ROMs over & over again cause permanent damage to the system over long periods of time?


Chances are it is more likely that the issue is something on your end as far as this issue goes. a lot of people flash the crap out of roms on their phones, including myself and the device still works fine. I suppose it is possible for certain things to get worn out over time, but in most cases in the flashing process, it is most likely something you did wrong rather than a hardware issue. if you are converting back to stock from an MTD rom, which by the looks of your sig you are, it's possible that the system hasn't been repartitioned properly. check out the link below to see if maybe something there can help you out. in your case, i think you need to flash back to bone stock GB with repartition checked in Odin, then go to either a debloated rom like the one in Joe's post or something like Awesome Sauce afterwards. rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

or since the links aren't working properly, just go back out to the main Mes/Fas/Showcase page and click on the pinned thread in the middle at the top by droidstyle


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Its coo, I got it, for now, I'm on that deo/deb from Joe's post, just haven't changed sig yet, kinda hoping they'll find a fix for the MMS & battery killing parts of it soon & would love to go back, as far as I'm concerned, aside from those 2 issues, its flawless.
So far, I've had no problems with the deo/deb rooted 2.3.4 GB, thank you, again, I'm subscribed to this topic, just in case, so I can find it easily.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

yes, that deodexed, debloated, and prerooted ROM is very solid but you might find touchwiz to be sluggish(IMO, touchwiz is more sluggish in GB than it was in froyo or eclair). if you plan on sticking with that setup, i would recommend trying a different launcher and using a launcher manager to keep touchwiz disabled. i have been using the Go Launcher EX for a long time now and absolutely prefer it in every way over touchwiz. for a while i used a touchwiz 4 theme in go launcher because it had the look of touchwiz but ran smoother. currently i am using an ICS theme with go launcher that is pretty sweet. again i will recommend you give awesome sauce a try if you haven't already because it is a very good ROM for the Mesmerize. of course people play around with it to get different results, but i am happy with v10.5 of the sauce with v1.5.2 of imoseyon's lean kernel with both lagfix and system lagfix enabled. this ROM flies, and while battery life can be an issue when maxed out, you can change things to get better battery life and there is no MMS issues. what i am hoping for in the meantime is that samsung does consider to at least release a condensed official version of ICS for the Mes, so the guys here can work their magic with it, but i won't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Gonzo said:


> yes, that deodexed, debloated, and prerooted ROM is very solid but you might find touchwiz to be sluggish(IMO, touchwiz is more sluggish in GB than it was in froyo or eclair). if you plan on sticking with that setup, i would recommend trying a different launcher and using a launcher manager to keep touchwiz disabled. i have been using the Go Launcher EX for a long time now and absolutely prefer it in every way over touchwiz. for a while i used a touchwiz 4 theme in go launcher because it had the look of touchwiz but ran smoother. currently i am using an ICS theme with go launcher that is pretty sweet. again i will recommend you give awesome sauce a try if you haven't already because it is a very good ROM for the Mesmerize. of course people play around with it to get different results, but i am happy with v10.5 of the sauce with v1.5.2 of imoseyon's lean kernel with both lagfix and system lagfix enabled. this ROM flies, and while battery life can be an issue when maxed out, you can change things to get better battery life and there is no MMS issues. what i am hoping for in the meantime is that samsung does consider to at least release a condensed official version of ICS for the Mes, so the guys here can work their magic with it, but i won't hold my breath on that one.


I'll second u on the "won't hold my breath..." I would think that ICS has been out long enough by now that if they were going to, it would have been done by now.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay, so, after playing around with the debloated, deodexed & pre-rooted 2.3.4 GB from Joe's post, which, I admit, is very good, I figured I'd give that AS10.7 a shot & I must say, I'm done!....

...I'm done for the time being, anyways & probably for a good while, too! AS is as it's name says: AWESOME!

I'm loving it & evrything works: phone, text, MMS, 3G, WIFI, etc, the battery on the other hand, well, I just now got done flashing & setting up the Settings menus, so I'll just have to find out but for now, I'm out for the night.


----------

